# Gamer PC für max. 1K € kaufen HILFE



## KAvonPC (3. September 2021)

Hallo Gamer 
Ich brauche unbedingt professionelle Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Gamer PC's .
Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung, um einen PC zusammen zu bauen und suche einen fertigen PC zum zocken. Zur Verfügung  stehen im Moment 1K €, der auch für die nächsten Jahre ausreichend sein sollte. Gebrauchte kommen für mich nicht in Frage, wegen Garantie und Co.
Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen und von welchem ich besser die Finger lassen sollte? Bin da etwas ratlos und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

MfG


----------



## Batze (4. September 2021)

1000€ für einen echten Gamer PC und dann auch für die nächsten Jahre.
Ganz klare Antwort, gibt es nicht für den Preis.
Also erstmal müssen wir wissen was du spielst um erstmal eine Vorausauswahl treffen zu können, weil nicht jedes Genre braucht einen High End PC oder bessere Ausstattung.
Dann das Thema Grafikkarten. Unter 500€ bekommst du momentan nichts vernünftiges für einen Halbwegs guten Gamer PC, und das sprengt wohl schon mal dein Budget wenn der Rest auch halbwegs akzeptabel sein sollte.
Und so weiter und so weiter. Zu wenig Infos von dir also erstmal.
Das andere, es ist das falsche Forum. Bitte die Mods mal verschieben und dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## KAvonPC (4. September 2021)

Hi sry für die wenigen Infos! 
Das Budget wird monatlich aufgestockt. 
Ich spiele kein wow, battlefield oder andere komplexe Spiele, da breche ich mir die Finger. Ich bin zarte 53 und stehe mehr auf Wot, wows usw. High End Geräte sind z.Zt unerschwinglich 4K€+.
Ich bin leider nicht mit einem PC groß geworden und erst im gesetzten alter habe ich mir einen zugelegt. Bitte nicht lachen, mein erster und einziger PC ist/war ein Dell T3400 mit  gtx 660 Graka, 8gig RAM, doch leider hat ihn das zeitliche gesegnet, Alters bedingt. Der neue soll ein guter Allrounder werden. Ich habe hier schon einiges gelesen und wurde immer unsicherer. Ich muss wohl um die 1,5k€ ausgeben um ausreichend-gut zu liegen. Ich spiele auf dem TV 1080p auf 47", Tastatur, Maus alles vorhanden .
Ich weiss nicht wo die Stärken und Schwächen liegen von Intel, AMD, Graka usw. 
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe. 

Mfg


----------



## breakdancer071 (4. September 2021)

Natürlich gibt es auch schon ab 1.000 € brauchbare PCs. Vielleicht schaffst du dann nicht die nächsten Jahre auf Ultra Settings, aber für das normale Zocken wird es ausreichen. Ich persönlich finde die Legion PCs sehr wertig.






						Legion Tower 5i | 28-l-Gaming-Tower | Lenovo Deutschland
					

✅0% Finanzierung auf Legion Tower 5i ✅ Kostenloser Versand ✅ Lenovo Legion Tower 5i Hochleistungs-Gaming-Desktops mit Intel® Core™ & NVIDIA® GeForce RTX™




					www.lenovo.com


----------



## Worrel (4. September 2021)

KAvonPC schrieb:


> Der neue soll ein guter Allrounder werden.


Dann suchst du einen Allround-PC, keinen Gaming PC.

Standardfragen:
Welche Spiele & Programme willst du nutzen?
• Office & Internet
• Videobearbeitung
• Streaming (zB das, was man gerade spielt, bei Twitch anderen in Realtime präsentieren)
• Streaming (Filme) - zB iTunes & YouTube Videos (4K?)
• Bildbearbeitung
• Musikstudio

Auch das Nutzungsverhalten ist von Interesse:
Machst du immer nur eine Sache gleichzeitig oder ist am Ende der Nutzungs Session der ganze Bildschirm voll mit Fenstern?

In welcher Auflösung willst du spielen können?
In wieviel Hertz? (Was kann dein Monitor darstellen?)

Welche Programme nutzt du zur Video-Bild-Musik-bearbeitung?


----------



## KAvonPC (4. September 2021)

Hi
Kein 4k Tv - noch nicht aber auch in Arbeit, Keine Video oder Bildverarbeitung. Für einen Monitor fehlt mir der Platz.
Z.Zt Tv 100Hz FHD, Streaming-Filme die üblichen verdächtigen, selten mehr als 4 Fenster gleichzeitig offen, viel Internetrecherche.
Verbringe schon einige Stunden mit zocken am Tag. 
Die Graka nvi gtx 660 lag je nach Einstellung zwischen 40 - 60 FPS......
Kein Fan von Egoshooter, WoW, Helo und Co.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (4. September 2021)

Also wenn es nicht über ein World of Tanks oder World of Warships hinaus geht dann reicht da auch jeder einigermaßen aktuelle Allround PC. Selbst unter 1000€.
Sowas z.b.:





						Elektronik & mehr online kaufen | ALTERNATE Online Shop
					

Online einkaufen beim Testsieger: Mehrfacher Versender des Jahres, Sieger im Webshop-Test! Tolle Neuheiten & Bestseller, ausgezeichneter Service!




					www.alternate.de
				




Aber bevor du direkt einen neuen kaufst, was ist denn bei deinem aktuellen PC kaputt? Evtl. reicht es da ja nur eine Komponente auszutauschen.


----------



## KAvonPC (4. September 2021)

Die Möre ( Dell ) ist jetzt 14! Jahre alt und mal eben aufrüsten ist nicht, zudem alles spiegelverkehrt ist. Die Graka sitzt verkehrt herum drin  .. . leichte Temperatur probs. Die Festplatte hat sich verabschiedet, das NT ist gerade noch ausreichend.....also werde ich da kein Geld reinstecken


----------



## TheRattlesnake (4. September 2021)

Ja gut, das lohnt sich dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.
Du musst dir halt im klaren sein was du willst. Auch die nächsten Jahre.
Wenn du sagst dass du mit sowas wie Battlefield oder Halo etc. nichts anfangen kannst und wirklich nur sowas wie World of Tanks spielst dann halte ich einen PC für mehr als 1000€ für rausgeschmissenes Geld. Das wäre für solche Spiele völlig überdimensioniert.
Wenn du doch nochmal irgendwas aufwendigeres spielen willst wäre das dann schon wieder was anderes. Aber selbst dann würde ich jetzt keine 2000+ Euro ausgeben sondern erstmal ne gute Basis schaffen die man später gegebenfalls aufrüsten kann.


----------



## KAvonPC (4. September 2021)

Ja genau 
Die Basis muß stimmen, da auch die " einfachen Spiele " immer aufwendiger werden  und höhere Anforderungen stellen. Ich möchte keinen HE PC haben aber einen der die nächsten 2 -3 Jahre ohne Probleme läuft und wo sich das aufrüsten lohnt. Meinen Alten habe ich alle 3 Monate mit Druckluft und Staubsauger gereinigt um das Temperatur Problem einigermaßen in den Griff zu bekommen.... Da ich kein PC Freak bin, kann ich so manche Frage nicht beantworten....


----------



## breakdancer071 (4. September 2021)

KAvonPC schrieb:


> Ja genau
> Die Basis muß stimmen, da auch die " einfachen Spiele " immer aufwendiger werden  und höhere Anforderungen stellen. Ich möchte keinen HE PC haben aber einen der die nächsten 2 -3 Jahre ohne Probleme läuft und wo sich das aufrüsten lohnt. Meinen Alten habe ich alle 3 Monate mit Druckluft und Staubsauger gereinigt um das Temperatur Problem einigermaßen in den Griff zu bekommen.... Da ich kein PC Freak bin, kann ich so manche Frage nicht beantworten....


Vielleicht wäre eine Konsole dann die bessere Wahl. Die ist günstiger und langt die nächsten 5 Jahre.


----------



## KAvonPC (4. September 2021)

Hallo 
Eine Konsole möchte ich nicht haben.
Was haltet ihr hiervon: 


			https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p106045


----------



## fud1974 (4. September 2021)

breakdancer071 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre eine Konsole dann die bessere Wahl. Die ist günstiger und langt die nächsten 5 Jahre.



Er sagt ja er spielt World of Tanks und World of Warships.. auch wenn es davon Konsolenvarianten gibt (soweit ich mich erinnere), so sind das von meiner Erinnerung her doch deutlich eher PC Spiele.. zumindest kann ich mir "meine" Word of Warships Sessions schlecht an der Konsole vorstellen.

Insofern würde ich schon weiterhin zum PC raten. Wobei diese Titel dank aufgebohrter Grafik über die Jahr auf höheren Detailstufen auch nicht mehr sooooo zahm sind, wie man denken mag. Sehen ja auch nicht mehr so aus wie noch vor einigen Jahren. Aber in der Regel sind sie schon so entwickelt dass sie über ein recht weites Spektrum an Hardware skalieren denke ich.

Gefühlt würde ich die 1000 Euro nicht als "rausgeworfen" betrachten, sondern schon ansetzen wollen wenn er auch nur halbwegs Ruhe haben will für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## Worrel (4. September 2021)

Bei den Nummern mußt du dich vorher gut informieren.

zB eine Intel CPU 10400 kann schlechter sein als eine 8800 CPU (Ich weiß jetzt nicht die genauen Zahlen, sondern stelle hier nur mal kurz das Prinzip dar
Die tausender bezeichnen die Chip Generation, also in dem von dir ausgewählten Fall die 10 von der 10400.
Die 400 bezeichnet letztendlich die Leistungsklasse innerhalbe dieser Generation.
Je höher diese ist, desto besser ist die CPU Hochleistungsaufgaben (wie zB Spielen oder Videorendering) gewachsen.
Ohne jetzt genau Ahnung davon zu haben, würde ich spontan nicht unter einer ...600er zur Intel CPU greifen, wahrscheinlich eher zu einer ...700er


----------



## breakdancer071 (4. September 2021)

KAvonPC schrieb:


> Hallo
> Eine Konsole möchte ich nicht haben.
> Was haltet ihr hiervon:
> 
> ...


Ist sicherlich in Ordnung. Meine Empfehlung habe ich dir ja oben schon verlinkt.


----------

